# I'm looking for ludwigia pantanal also for cuba



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

anybody know where I can get some?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Try PM'ing Aaron or alexperez  I don't think any SWOAPies have either plant but I could be wrong.


----------

